# Beyerdynamic DT 880 / DT880 Pro /DT 880 Edition?



## Wieselwurm (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie aus der Überschrift zu erkennen ist möchte ich mir unter Umständen einen Beyerdynamic 880 kaufen......aber welchen ?
Lustiger weise finde ich keine anständige Erklärung auf der Beyerdynamic Homepage was denn nun der wesentlich Unterschied zu diesen Modellen ist. alle haben 250 Ohm.
Kennt sich da wer aus ?

Zu dem dt 880 lässt sich nix finden der Pro wird bei der BD Homepage ganz ausfühlich angegeben .....der Edition ?? Ka....bis jetzt hab ich nur mal was wegen Anpressdruck gelesen .

Kann da einer mal aus Erfahrung sprechen?? Wo sind die Unterschiede ?


----------



## Darkseth (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 880 / DT880 Pro /DT 880 Edition ????? Ja wat denn nu???*

Es gibt nur Pro und Edition.
Pro: Mehr anpressdruck (dadurch ein TICKEN Mehr bass) und Spiralkabel 
Edition: Sanfterer anpressdruck und damit sanfterer tragekomfort, und gerade Kabel.
Ich würde Edition nehmen, weil der zur Zeit günstiger ist als der Pro. In 250 Ohm.
600 Ohm nur, wenn er kaum teurer ist, da es zwischen 250 und 600 Ohm nur SEHR geringen unterschied gibt.

Welche Soundkarte hast du denn?

Wie kommst du auf den DT 880? Hast du schon probegehört, bzw wurde er dir schon empfohlen aufgrund deiner Wunschvorstellung? Oder bist du noch unsicher, welcher Kopfhörer passen könnte?^^


----------



## Ryle (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 880 / DT880 Pro /DT 880 Edition ????? Ja wat denn nu???*

Würde ich aber vorher probehören. Den 880er empfinde ich schon als zu neutral. Das mag Leuten gefallen die sich viel Live oder Instrumental/Klassik anhören, aber ansonsten ist er klanglich doch recht langweilig und kalt.
Mir persönlich gefällt in dem Preissegment der 990 in der 600Ohm Variante am besten. Aber wie gesagt, such dir einen vernünftigen Laden in der Nähe, schnappe dir deine Lieblingsmusik oder was auch immer und ab zum Probehören.

Jeder hat andere Präferenzen, ein anderes Gehör und einen anderen Geschmack was sich tonal "gut" anhört. Ich mag eher warm/samtig abgestimmte KH die nicht ganz so spitz klingen wie manche 08/15 Empfehlung die man hier immer und immer wieder liest.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 880 / DT880 Pro /DT 880 Edition ????? Ja wat denn nu???*

Hier steht doch alles:

FAQs

Gleich im ersten Reiter. 


Mir wäre der von Ryle genannte Dt990 viel zu basslastig, ich mag den DT 880, weil er ein bessere Detailauflösung hat und natürlich klingt. Er dichtet der Audioquelle kaum etwas hinzu.


----------



## Combi (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 880 / DT880 Pro /DT 880 Edition ????? Ja wat denn nu???*

hi.ich habe den dt 880 als headset.
heist dann beyerdynamic mmx 300.

habe jahrzehntelang plantronics benutzt und war zufrieden.
aber als ich den mmx300 als schnäppchen für 180 euro bekam,nagelneu,war ich hin und weg.
der klang ist der hammer.nicht zuviel bass,schöne aufgeteilte mitten und höhen.
eine sehr gute bühne und du hörst auf einmal sachen in der musik,die vorher nie zu hören waren,echt wahr.
mit den ohrmuscheln und dem anpressdruck,kannst du den kh ohne weiters 8std und mehr tragen.
und nach aussen hin schirmt der sehr gut ab.bekommst nicht viel von der umwelt mit.
bisher ungeschlagen der beste kh...


----------



## Audioliebhaber (29. Dezember 2013)

> hi.ich habe den dt 880 als headset.
> heist dann beyerdynamic mmx 300.


Das ist falsch. Der geschlossene, sehr basslastige DT 770 ist Basis des MMX 300.




> bisher ungeschlagen der beste kh...


Der beste, den du jemals gehört hast. Da geht noch viel, viel mehr.


----------



## Wieselwurm (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur den akg k 701 probegetragen und der hat mir gar nicht getaugt . Klanglich konnte ich den nicht testen weil die Stümper beim Expert nicht mal ne Anschlussmöglichkeit für Musik bei den Kopfhörern haben . 
Es gibt bei mir in der Nähe keine anständiges Geschäft zum ausprobieren ....muss bestellen und testen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur ein Sennheiser pc 160 das bis jetzt auch gereicht hat. Soundkarte habe ich keine und würde mir den Fiio E 10 kaufen , mir wurde gesagt das der ganz gut ist . 
Mein Fokus liegt im Gaming (BF4) wobei mir vor allem die Ortung wichtig ist......ansonsten schaue ich noch ab und an Filme damit und wenn Musik...dann Rock  .....ich habe den Kopfhörer meistens sehr lange auf und bin Brillenträger deshalb ist mir Tragekomfor sehr wichtig . Der BD DT880 soll da ja ganz gut sein. 
Ich denke auch das der DT880 Edition ne gute Wahl ist . Weniger Anpressdruck ist sicher von Vorteil mit Brille. Was aber zb bei dem Sennheiser PC 160 ein Nachteil ist weil der so Locker sitzt das er mir gerne mal verrutscht.  Das umgehe ich mit dem BD aber weil die ja dau Ohr umschließen und nicht nur aufliegen .  Das gerade Kabel ist sicher auch nicht falsch hatte früher mal spiral>> ....Katastrophe.  . 

Was den Fiio e10 angeht.....bin ich mir aber auch noch ned soooo sicher ob mit dem die Ortung auch spitze ist.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (29. Dezember 2013)

> Fiio E 10 kaufen , mir wurde gesagt das der ganz gut ist .


Ist er. 



> Ich denke auch das der DT880 Edition ne gute Wahl ist . Weniger Anpressdruck ist sicher von Vorteil mit Brille. Was aber zb bei dem Sennheiser PC 160 ein Nachteil ist weil der so Locker sitzt das er mir gerne mal verrutscht. Das umgehe ich mit dem BD aber weil die ja dau Ohr umschließen und nicht nur aufliegen . Das gerade Kabel ist sicher auch nicht falsch hatte früher mal spiral>> ....Katastrophe. .


Damit machst du sicher nichts falsch, vor allem auf lange Sicht gesehen. Durch den herausragenden Ersatzteilservice wirst du wohl nie wieder einen neuen Hörer kaufen - außer du willst dich verbessern.


----------



## Wieselwurm (29. Dezember 2013)

naja so Anspruchsvoll bin ich nicht das ich jetzt ein Tonspur seziere und mich über den hall eines Piepses aufrege.  Ich mag halt das beste Erlebnis haben für die Games . 
Ich weis ihr hasst alle Gaming  Headsets aber mich würde mal ein Test interessieren . Wie zb. Das Steelseries Elite mit einem Preislich gleichgestellten KH + sagen für mal dem Fiio interessieren. Ich habe bis jetzt keine Negative Kritik gelesen . Style ist ja Geschmackssache . Und die Leistung soll allen anderen Headsets überlegen sein. Da bei dem ne Externe Karte mit dabei ist habe  ich mir auch schon überlegt mir so einen zu kaufen. Ich hätte halt mal gerne so richtige Vergleiche .....gibts da ne Seite wo Gaming Headsets mit KH verglichen werden . ?? t


Edit: währe es nicht besser eine soundkarte zu kaufen die 5.1 bz. 7.1 simulieren kann ? Ist die Ortung dadurch nicht besser?
und es gibt sehr wohl den DT 880 ohne Anhängsel. 
http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-8...dapter-Anschluß/dp/B000F2BLTM/ref=pd_sim_ht_7


----------



## Audioliebhaber (29. Dezember 2013)

> Wie zb. Das Steelseries Elite mit einem Preislich gleichgestellten KH + sagen für mal dem Fiio interessieren.


 So ein Test ist mir nicht bekannt.




> Ich hätte halt mal gerne so richtige Vergleiche .....gibts da ne Seite wo Gaming Headsets mit KH verglichen werden . ?? t


Kenne ich auch nicht. Seiten die Headsets testen bekommen oft keine ernszunehmenden Hifi Produkte.




> Edit: währe es nicht besser eine soundkarte zu kaufen die 5.1 bz. 7.1 simulieren kann ? Ist die Ortung dadurch nicht besser?


Je besser die Hörer, desto größer der Anteil der Nutzer, denen diese Simulationen die Ortung verschlechtern. Geht mir genauso. Wenn die Hörer schlecht sind, ist der positive Effekt deutlich größer.


----------



## hwk (29. Dezember 2013)

Wieselwurm schrieb:


> und es gibt sehr wohl den DT 880 ohne Anhängsel.
> http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-8...dapter-Anschluß/dp/B000F2BLTM/ref=pd_sim_ht_7


 
Das ist der DT 880 Edition...


----------



## Darkseth (30. Dezember 2013)

Wieselwurm schrieb:


> naja so Anspruchsvoll bin ich nicht das ich jetzt ein Tonspur seziere und mich über den hall eines Piepses aufrege.  Ich mag halt das beste Erlebnis haben für die Games .
> Ich weis ihr hasst alle Gaming  Headsets aber mich würde mal ein Test interessieren . Wie zb. Das Steelseries Elite mit einem Preislich gleichgestellten KH + sagen für mal dem Fiio interessieren. Ich habe bis jetzt keine Negative Kritik gelesen . Style ist ja Geschmackssache . Und die Leistung soll allen anderen Headsets überlegen sein. Da bei dem ne Externe Karte mit dabei ist habe  ich mir auch schon überlegt mir so einen zu kaufen. Ich hätte halt mal gerne so richtige Vergleiche .....gibts da ne Seite wo Gaming Headsets mit KH verglichen werden . ?? t
> 
> 
> ...


 
Offizielle Tests mit solchen vergleichen wirst du eher nicht finden. Die meisten "tests" sind erkauft, damit die Produkte besser dastehen. Deswegen werden die meisten Headsets auch nicht verglichen, bzw in den meisten Tests. Da findest du NUR worte zu dem headset. "ortung ist gut, bass ist gut, klar" aber kein wort darüber, im vergleich zu was  

Mit sowas könnte ich dienen: Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum
Astro A50, 300€ headset. Der user war unzufrieden, in Post 91 gibts seine reaktion^^
Und solche Reaktionen gibts zu hauf von usern, die von Gaming headsets wechseln.


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend, 

also ich nutze den 880 Pro und muss sagen der ist super. Würde dir aber auch zur Edition raten, da das Spiralkabel doch mal nerven kann. Ich hatte leider keine Wahl beim Kauf, da ein Freund im Musikhaus arbeitet und die Pro nur hatten. Aber zum Zocken und Musikhören ist der für den Preis in Ordnung. Einfach mal ins Musikhaus in der nähe gehen und probehören.

Der Anpressdruck ist auf beim Pro nicht schlimm. War mir sogar lieber, da man die Bügel zur Not etwas dehnen kann und dann sitzt er nicht mehr so fest. Er stört aber zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Mit sowas könnte ich dienen: Astro A 40 oder Astro A 50 ? - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum
> Astro A50, 300€ headset. Der user war unzufrieden, in Post 91 gibts seine reaktion^^
> Und solche Reaktionen gibts zu hauf von usern, die von Gaming headsets wechseln.





> Soda gerade ausgepackt, angeschlossen und LossLess Music reingemacht.
> 
> Ich geh mal Hosen wechseln.....



Mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## Wieselwurm (5. Januar 2014)

Woraus schießt du diese Aussage ? Der DT 880 kostet 190,-   ,  der DT 880 Edition kostet ung 230,-  , Wie kommst du darauf ? In der Produktbeschreibung steht nicht genug ! 

Ich würde mich natürlich freuen  wenns so währe......

Wenn der DT 880 .... der gleich ist wieder DT 880 Edition  warum steht dann keine anständige Artikelbeschreibung drin? 
Amazon ist in vielen Beschreibungen leider recht ungenau. Aber wenn beide von Amazon verkauft werden für 40 Euro Unterschied dann gehe ich auch davon aus das es unterschiedliche Modelle sind.

Edit : Lösung
Du hattest recht der bei Amazon verkaufte DT 880 ist der gleich wie der DT 880 Edition .

Zitat eines Käufers auf eine Rezesion eines Kunden der diesen DT 880 gekauft hatte. 

"Wie sich erst nach er Lieferung herausstellt, gehört mein KH - trotz des niedrigeren Preises - zu der normalerweise etwas teureren "Edition 2005". Jedenfalls sitzt meiner perfekt, ausreichend fest und für mich sehr bequem."

Ich habe mir ebenfalls diese Version des DT 880 bestellt und war anschließend etwas verwirrt, welche Version denn nun mein Kopfhörer ist. Als ich bei Beyerdynamic selbst anrief sagte man mir dort, dass der "DT 880" (solange er nicht in der Pro Variante ist) immer der DT 880 Edition 2005 ist und Beyerdynamic dieses Edition 2005 auch weder auf Verpackung oder Kopfhörer draufschreiben würde.

Somit ist mein kauf besiegelt


----------



## Wieselwurm (7. Januar 2014)

So habe jetzt meine BD 880 DT bekommen .
Auf der Packung steht zwar nicht Edition aber das Kabel ist glatt. Ich habe den KH an einen Sennheiser USb (Mit Chip) angeschlossen  und der Sound ist der absolute Hammer ...kein Vergleich mit den Sennheiser PC 160. Mich wunderts nur das ich bei BF4 richtig satten Sound habe während bei Youtube alles leise ist. Der FiiO E10 müsste morgen kommen dann teste ich mal weiter. Jetzt blase ich mir erst mal die Ohren bei BF4 weg


----------

